

Url hack for Lifehacker hashbang links - Isofarro
http://isolani.co.uk/blog/web/UrlHackForLifehackerHashbangLinks

======
dspillett
My solution is to just ignore links to that family of sites.

If the content is worth seeing it will be reproduced on 101 other sites in
short order (or is already available at many other locations so I've probably
already seen it).

Far less effort than fighting to unbreak their current design for them.

~~~
phrotoma
I've been doing this too but I'm happy to see someone has taken the time to
correct this. Missing out on IO9 has been upsetting. Thanks isofarro!

~~~
sjs382
Here's an alternate solution to the issue. It rewrites all Lifehacker urls to
ca.lifehacker.com and works client-side. Just replace lifehacker.com with
io9's address and you should be good.

[http://sjstrutt.com/restore-old-lifehacker-and-gawker-
layout...](http://sjstrutt.com/restore-old-lifehacker-and-gawker-layouts.htm)

------
ivank
Alternatively, just install NoScript, which will rewrite #! URLs for you.

